# KICKAPOO INDIAN OIL



## O.T. digger (Sep 15, 2005)

I was down at the creek today and found a Healy and Bigelow's Kickipoo Indian Oil bottle, barelly stickin out of the water, it is about 5 inches tall and BIM, I have herd of Kickapoo Indian oil before I herd that it was sold by traveling medicine sellers, but I'm not sure thats true, I would appreciate any info on value,age, or ect.


----------



## Hayes (Sep 16, 2005)

I collected a little info on kickapoo when i found one (mine doesnt say healy & bigelows, just kickapoo oil) but all the listings i did find were for yours) lets see, it says... healy & bigelows kickapoo indian oil auqua bimal 51/4 $15 , light green auqua bimal 51/2 $40, olive yellow tooled 1890-1910 51/2 $123. they have listings for it as indian sagwa and just healy & bigelows kickapoo oil also. I'll look for a good link that i found not very long ago and let ya know.


----------



## Hayes (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.bottlebooks.com/kickapoo.htm   you may have already read this, its from digger Odells publications. I hope i could help somebody else for once


----------

